# Bacon Fail



## 8x57 (Aug 25, 2016)

I smoked 10 lbs. of bacon this weekend and it came out completely inedible, tasted like it has been in a house fire. This is the first time that I cold smoke something.

Hot smoking sausage in the same setup works great.

I am wondering if there is something wrong with my design or if it just needs more ventilation?













20160821_113849.jpg



__ 8x57
__ Aug 25, 2016






Finished bacon, looks good, tasted terrible.













20160708_162123.jpg



__ 8x57
__ Aug 25, 2016






Smoke Hollow smoker with Mailbox mod.













20160821_120601.jpg



__ 8x57
__ Aug 25, 2016






This is where the smoke enters the smoker, it was clean when I started, this is after only 9 hours with Traeger apple pellets in the AMAZEN.

Any ideas?


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 26, 2016)

Sounds like you didn't get a Pellicle before smoking.

Either:

Put it in the smoker @ about 130° without smoke for 2 hours before smoking.

Or 

Put it in front of a fan for a couple hours before smoking.

Or put it in the fridge uncovered over night before smoking.

The surface needs to be Dry & tacky (Pellicle) before it gets smoke, or you could get what you got.

Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 26, 2016)

Did you give it a rest before tasting it?

I rest mine for a week before slicing.


----------



## disco (Aug 26, 2016)

Further to Bear's suggestions, I put my bacon on a rack and dry it with a paper towel. I let it sit for 15 minutes and dry it again. I keep doing that until the surface is totally dry. It can take up to an hour as I soak my bacon to remove surface salt.

When I do this, I get better smoke flavour in my bacon.

I also agree with c farmer. Resting the bacon helps flavours blend through the bacon although I don't go for a week, it sure wouldn't hurt to let it sit that long.

Disco


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 26, 2016)

I let it sit in the fridge uncovered for 4 days before smoking ( I cold smoke ).

Then back in the fridge uncovered for 4 days after smoking.

Then slice.

Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 26, 2016)

These are all good things to do, however the lack of pellicle is more than likely 8X57s reason for house fire tasting, inedible Bacon.

Bear


----------



## 8x57 (Aug 26, 2016)

Thanks for all the suggestions.

I let the bacon dry in the fridge for 48 hrs. before smoking so I don't think that is the problem.

Tomorrow it has rested for a week after the smoke so I will give it another try but if it tastes like my fridge smells it goes in the garbage 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Do you think the vent is enough on the smoker? I currently has three half inch holes at the top?

I have already started curing another 10lbs. for further experimentation.


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 26, 2016)

The Traeger pellets may be your problem. My feeling is that they're just not designed for cold smoking. I have a big bag of them that I've stopped using for the very same reason. At first I was content with the results because I'd never cold smoked before and was just stoked that my homemade smoke tube did the job. But I was never terribly happy with the results. I chalked it up to me not letting the food rest long enough, or just not being familiar with the way real smoked food should taste. Then I decided that was a load of crap and the food did, in fact, taste bad. Not only was it like licking an ashtray, there was a solvent, almost lighter fluid flavor. Then I did a little research, read the bag, and discovered these aren't actually apple wood at all. They're "base wood", which depending where they're manufactured can be anything from oak to ash to recycled shipping pallets. Then they have a flavor oil sprayed on. YUM!!! Now in the smokers for which these things are intended, this isn't as much of a problem since the pellets are being completely burned at a higher temp and the volatile oils in the "flavor oil" are burned off. But in a cold smoker, the combustion is nowhere complete and all that nasty stuff in whatever the base wood is, as well as the flavor oil, goes right on your food. I further convinced myself by loading my tube with real pecan chips. The difference was night and day. The food had a delicious smoke flavor without any of the nastiness. To be fair, I haven't tried any 100% hardwood pellets as it's been quite a while since I cold smoked, but this fall I'm going to do some more bacon and cheese and feel quite confident that good pellets will lead to good smoke.

Long story short, lose the Traeger pellets and get some 100% flavor wood pellets from Todd Johnson on here or another reputable vendor and you'll achieve much better results.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 26, 2016)

Mdboatbum said:


> The Traeger pellets may be your problem. My feeling is that they're just not designed for cold smoking. I have a big bag of them that I've stopped using for the very same reason. At first I was content with the results because I'd never cold smoked before and was just stoked that my homemade smoke tube did the job. But I was never terribly happy with the results. I chalked it up to me not letting the food rest long enough, or just not being familiar with the way real smoked food should taste. Then I decided that was a load of crap and the food did, in fact, taste bad. Not only was it like licking an ashtray, there was a solvent, almost lighter fluid flavor. Then I did a little research, read the bag, and discovered these aren't actually apple wood at all. They're "base wood", which depending where they're manufactured can be anything from oak to ash to recycled shipping pallets. Then they have a flavor oil sprayed on. YUM!!! Now in the smokers for which these things are intended, this isn't as much of a problem since the pellets are being completely burned at a higher temp and the volatile oils in the "flavor oil" are burned off. But in a cold smoker, the combustion is nowhere complete and all that nasty stuff in whatever the base wood is, as well as the flavor oil, goes right on your food. I further convinced myself by loading my tube with real pecan chips. The difference was night and day. The food had a delicious smoke flavor without any of the nastiness. To be fair, I haven't tried any 100% hardwood pellets as it's been quite a while since I cold smoked, but this fall I'm going to do some more bacon and cheese and feel quite confident that good pellets will lead to good smoke.
> 
> Long story short, lose the Traeger pellets and get some 100% flavor wood pellets from Todd Johnson on here or another reputable vendor and you'll achieve much better results.


X1000!!! Traeger Pellets are not nor were they ever designed for Cold Smoking! You can cook some Burgers over a Hot Pine Campfire but try using Pine to cold smoke and the result tastes like turpentine...JJ


----------



## youngbuck (Aug 26, 2016)

I've only made bacon twice before, so take that for what it is worth. Both times I went right from the brine to a rinse to the smoker. I was loosely following Meatheads bacon recipe. He mentioned the drying time wasn't necessary, so I didnt do it. I don't know enough about it to know otherwise, but the stuff I made tasted great. I have only used Lumberjack pellets in pecan in a amazing tube smoker. I've been out of belly bacon and will definitely try some new techniques as soon as Costco has it again. I sliced and wrapped mine after a day in the fridge, so "mellowing" the smoke may not be an issue. As a side note, when I cold smoke cheese, it tastes worse than an ashtray's backside until it mellows out for a few weeks, the longer the better. Maybe certain woods need more mellowing than others.

EDIT: Now that I think about, I have a buddy who smokes cheeses and used to use Traeger pellets. He always hated his smoked cheese, described it just as the OP did. I think these guys are right.


----------



## 8x57 (Aug 26, 2016)

Mdboatbum said:


> The Traeger pellets may be your problem. My feeling is that they're just not designed for cold smoking. I have a big bag of them that I've stopped using for the very same reason. At first I was content with the results because I'd never cold smoked before and was just stoked that my homemade smoke tube did the job. But I was never terribly happy with the results. I chalked it up to me not letting the food rest long enough, or just not being familiar with the way real smoked food should taste. Then I decided that was a load of crap and the food did, in fact, taste bad. Not only was it like licking an ashtray, there was a solvent, almost lighter fluid flavor. Then I did a little research, read the bag, and discovered these aren't actually apple wood at all. They're "base wood", which depending where they're manufactured can be anything from oak to ash to recycled shipping pallets. Then they have a flavor oil sprayed on. YUM!!! Now in the smokers for which these things are intended, this isn't as much of a problem since the pellets are being completely burned at a higher temp and the volatile oils in the "flavor oil" are burned off. But in a cold smoker, the combustion is nowhere complete and all that nasty stuff in whatever the base wood is, as well as the flavor oil, goes right on your food. I further convinced myself by loading my tube with real pecan chips. The difference was night and day. The food had a delicious smoke flavor without any of the nastiness. To be fair, I haven't tried any 100% hardwood pellets as it's been quite a while since I cold smoked, but this fall I'm going to do some more bacon and cheese and feel quite confident that good pellets will lead to good smoke.
> 
> Long story short, lose the Traeger pellets and get some 100% flavor wood pellets from Todd Johnson on here or another reputable vendor and you'll achieve much better results.


I'll give Todd's pellets a try on the next smoke, just have to wait for the bacon to cure.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Aug 26, 2016)

You might want to clean out that mailbox and smoke tube before you send good smoke through it.

This was a great post and I learned a lot. I don't use Traeger pellets myself, but now I have the knowledge to let someone else know if need be.


----------



## 8x57 (Aug 26, 2016)

I have smoked over 50 lbs of sausage with the same Traeger apple pellets and those were absolutely great, so I am not sure that the pellets are 100% to blame for the "house fire" bacon.

I will try Amazen pellets and report back.


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 26, 2016)

Good idea!


----------



## disco (Aug 26, 2016)

Mdboatbum said:


> The Traeger pellets may be your problem. My feeling is that they're just not designed for cold smoking. I have a big bag of them that I've stopped using for the very same reason. At first I was content with the results because I'd never cold smoked before and was just stoked that my homemade smoke tube did the job. But I was never terribly happy with the results. I chalked it up to me not letting the food rest long enough, or just not being familiar with the way real smoked food should taste. Then I decided that was a load of crap and the food did, in fact, taste bad. Not only was it like licking an ashtray, there was a solvent, almost lighter fluid flavor. Then I did a little research, read the bag, and discovered these aren't actually apple wood at all. They're "base wood", which depending where they're manufactured can be anything from oak to ash to recycled shipping pallets. Then they have a flavor oil sprayed on. YUM!!! Now in the smokers for which these things are intended, this isn't as much of a problem since the pellets are being completely burned at a higher temp and the volatile oils in the "flavor oil" are burned off. But in a cold smoker, the combustion is nowhere complete and all that nasty stuff in whatever the base wood is, as well as the flavor oil, goes right on your food. I further convinced myself by loading my tube with real pecan chips. The difference was night and day. The food had a delicious smoke flavor without any of the nastiness. To be fair, I haven't tried any 100% hardwood pellets as it's been quite a while since I cold smoked, but this fall I'm going to do some more bacon and cheese and feel quite confident that good pellets will lead to good smoke.
> 
> Long story short, lose the Traeger pellets and get some 100% flavor wood pellets from Todd Johnson on here or another reputable vendor and you'll achieve much better results.


I have stopped using Traeger pellets for anything. I have switched to Myron Mixon and I have better burns with better smoke flavour from my pellet smoker. I have used them in my tube smoker in a pinch and they are ok but 100% hardwood is way better.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 26, 2016)

8x57 said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions.
> 
> I let the bacon dry in the fridge for 48 hrs. before smoking so I don't think that is the problem.
> 
> ...


This thread is getting interesting.

Of the things you mentioned, the only one to my knowledge that could have caused the bad taste would have been a lack of pellicle.

However I never tried "Traeger" Pellets. All I ever use are Pellets from Todd at "Amazing-Smoker".

I'll be interested to find out what you come up with after your testing.

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 26, 2016)

Pellets may be part of the problem, the lack of air flow is an issue. Cold smoking requires good air flow to keep the smoke moving through the smoker. (3) 1/2" exhaust holes is not enough.  It may work for hot smokes as the heat will create a draft and move the smoke through. When I cold smoke I have all my vents open. The top vent has a total of 5.5" of exhaust, and the lower vents (intakes) have a total of 6". 

I'll second Todds pellets. The cob pellets for bacon are the bomb!


----------



## 8x57 (Aug 26, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Pellets may be part of the problem, the lack of air flow is an issue. Cold smoking requires good air flow to keep the smoke moving through the smoker. (3) 1/2" exhaust holes is not enough. It may work for hot smokes as the heat will create a draft and move the smoke through. When I cold smoke I have all my vents open. The top vent has a total of 5.5" of exhaust, and the lower vents (intakes) have a total of 6".
> 
> I'll second Todds pellets. The cob pellets for bacon are the bomb!


I have no problem opening up the vent holes. You are saying 5,5 square inch right? Not 5,5" diameter?


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 26, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> This thread is getting interesting.
> 
> Of the things you mentioned, the only one to my knowledge that could have caused the bad taste would have been a lack of pellicle.
> 
> ...


How exactly would a lack of pellicle alter the flavor of the smoke? It's been my experience that the pellicle does aid somewhat in smoke absorption, but I can't honestly see how a lack of dried protein on the surface of the meat would make the smoke taste bad. I'm not being argumentative, I just don't understand.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 26, 2016)

Yes square inches.


----------



## disco (Aug 26, 2016)

Mdboatbum said:


> How exactly would a lack of pellicle alter the flavor of the smoke? It's been my experience that the pellicle does aid somewhat in smoke absorption, but I can't honestly see how a lack of dried protein on the surface of the meat would make the smoke taste bad. I'm not being argumentative, I just don't understand.


Sorry to answer for Bear but I have had the experience in my early days when the meat was too wet and smoke seemed to saturate into the liquid but with a quite sooty taste. I think it is the way the liquid reacts with the smoke.


----------



## mneeley490 (Aug 26, 2016)

Excessive moisture can create a creosote flavor. Happened with a one of my early bacon attempts, too.


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 26, 2016)

Disco said:


> Sorry to answer for Bear but I have had the experience in my early days when the meat was too wet and smoke seemed to saturate into the liquid but with a quite sooty taste. I think it is the way the liquid reacts with the smoke.





Disco said:


> Sorry to answer for Bear but I have had the experience in my early days when the meat was too wet and smoke seemed to saturate into the liquid but with a quite sooty taste. I think it is the way the liquid reacts with the smoke.





mneeley490 said:


> Excessive moisture can create a creosote flavor. Happened with a one of my early bacon attempts, too.


Thank you both!! I hadn't thought about the moisture being the culprit.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 26, 2016)

If you still have the slabs, run them under hot tap water to try and remove the creosote....  May be worth a try....   I've done that with sausage in the casing when I see creosote on it.....

Drying the surface of the meat is necessary....  Moisture on the surface combines with the smoke to make an "acid rain" type stuff....  And as others have said...  Good air flow is another necessary factor when cold smoking... 

If you can, remove that uphill section and make the ductwork run uphill from the MB to the smoker.....

I only use Todd's pellets also...


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 27, 2016)

Mdboatbum said:


> How exactly would a lack of pellicle alter the flavor of the smoke? It's been my experience that the pellicle does aid somewhat in smoke absorption, but I can't honestly see how a lack of dried protein on the surface of the meat would make the smoke taste bad. I'm not being argumentative, I just don't understand.


Sorry I wasn't here to answer you, but Disco hit the nail on the head, as did mneeley.

You'd hate it if it happened to one of your smokes.

Bear


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 27, 2016)

Thanks Bear. I was thinking about the pellicle and never considered that the meat may still have been wet.


----------



## 8x57 (Aug 27, 2016)

Just a quick update. I managed to salvage the bacon by cutting off the outer layer. I lost a little bit but it is now very good.













20160827_144034.jpg



__ 8x57
__ Aug 27, 2016


















20160827_150255.jpg



__ 8x57
__ Aug 27, 2016


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 27, 2016)

Great Save---Looks Real Good !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 3, 2019)

I know this is an old thread, but I want to point out that the OP's set up is the reason for the failed cold smoke.







The 180* turn going down. There is NO draft with this set up. the flew vents are even with the 180* turn. And as you know, heat rises. so the smoke in the downturn is fighting the incoming. Lots of stale smoke and a sure thing creosote maker......


----------

